# Charlie's Photo Thread :)



## CharlieBean (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm going to start a photo thread for our little guy, Charlie 

He was born on 12/13/12 and we brought him home on 2/9/13.





 


 









(you can click the images for larger versions)


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

That's just too much cuteness. The 3rd photo looks like he's skipping.


----------



## CharlieBean (Mar 21, 2013)

He loves his mommy!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG, Charlie is a real cutie. What is his coloring? It's very unique. Enjoy him. He looks like a love.


----------



## CharlieBean (Mar 21, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> OMG, Charlie is a real cutie. What is his coloring? It's very unique. Enjoy him. He looks like a love.


He is tan, grey, black and brown. We think that he will end up being an ivory color. He loves to cuddle and play! We absolutely love him!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh my goodness, that first picture! These Charlie pictures are a wonderful gift!
What a darling darling face.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Love, Love, Love!!!! Your pictures are great and Charlie is so super cute! Congrats!!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww...what an adorable baby you have! Looking forward to watching that pretty color change as he grows! Great shots.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Charlie pictures are so cute!!!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a sweetie!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, what great photos! What a cute little guy! It will be fun watching his changes.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love the colors. I can hardly wait to see how his colors will come in. He is so pretty! Good idea about taking him to a fenced in Tennis Court so he could run around.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

What a cutie! Nice you are prepared for the changes! it will be fun to see them! Very nice clear pics what camera do you have?


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Great pictures keep em coming :angel:*


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love tennis courts to run and have fun in. Does he have blue eyes? Or was that just a reflection?


----------



## CharlieBean (Mar 21, 2013)

Atticus said:


> What a cutie! Nice you are prepared for the changes! it will be fun to see them! Very nice clear pics what camera do you have?


We are using a Nikon D40. It takes really great pictures, especially of our little love!


----------



## CharlieBean (Mar 21, 2013)

Suzi said:


> I love tennis courts to run and have fun in. Does he have blue eyes? Or was that just a reflection?


I think it was a reflection. Charlie has very dark eyes. He loved having the freedom to run around the tennis court!


----------



## CharlieBean (Mar 21, 2013)

Our Charlie turned 6 months on June 13th  He is growing up so quickly and has matured into a wonderful companion


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Charlie is adorably cute. Love all the pics and how these little guys change color over time! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Charlie is still adorable. Thanks for updating us.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww. he is so cute! He is growing up fast!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

How cute! Charlie has too much adorablility! Love the fourth picture in the fourth picture.lol


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, he is just precious!! Makes me wish Gracie was just a few months old again!!!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Gorgeous coloring! What term would one use to describe it?


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Charlie is great!!!


----------



## CharlieBean (Mar 21, 2013)

Here are more photos of Charlie  We've posted a few of these on the Facebook page, but wanted to share them here so it is easier to see his maturation and color change. Our guess at his coloring is cream sable.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Great photos!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Charlie takes a terrific picture.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Love the color changes with Charlie! He's beautiful. Thanks for sharing.
Jeanne


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Charlie's color change is just beautiful, keep the pictures coming.:first:


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Wow, he has changed, beautiful!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. Love that Black & White picture! Keep them coming.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Charlie is such a cute little guy. I love the texture in the last picture. I have a feeling I am going to be going through the same thing with Mae. I will have to remember to get lots of pictures so I can document her color changes.


----------



## CharlieBean (Mar 21, 2013)

A lot has changed since our last update, but Charlie is still the light of our life  Here are some photos of our little love over the last year

Playing chase at Great Grandma's Farm:









Super Sleepy on the Couch:









Dressed as a T-Rex for Halloween:









Merry Christmas 2013!!









Dad, stop bothering me with the camera, I'm tired!









Playing in the snow:









Loving the Kong toy:









Showing off my "spin" trick:









Springtime is here!:


----------



## CharlieBean (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy to be outside:









In July, we packed up the house and moved from PA to Washington State. Photos from the road trip:

Breezy in Minnesota:









Are we there yet?!









South Dakota:









Devil's Tower:









Walking in Spokane:









Happy:









Spokane Flowers:









Finally made it to our new home!:


----------



## CharlieBean (Mar 21, 2013)

Living in the Pacific Northwest has brought about a lot of fun new experiences:

First time swimming:









Not sure if I liked it:









Our new view:









Posing:









First time at the Pacific Ocean:









It's fun getting dirty!









New smells









and new sights









Are you guys coming?









More posing


----------



## CharlieBean (Mar 21, 2013)

Loving the walk through Washington Park Arboretum:









Enjoying the sunset at Scenic Beach State Park:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Your photos are absolutely beautiful and so is Charlie!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I loved your story told in pictures. Charlie is a cutie and it certainly looks like he had fun on his cross country trip. What a great adventure for a little guy and you too! Thanks for sharing Charlie's story with us. Our daughter recently moved from VT to CA for a year of school and sent us photo streams of her trip. Some of it looked just like yours, although she had snow in SD while camping. Enjoy your new home.


----------

